# so cal/LA drivers beware



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

in the past 3 weeks i've gotten 2 tickets. one was for "modified smog device" and blue headlights. the other was for "modified exhaust", blue sidemarkers, and blue rear turn signals... basically, i got written up for every single thing i've done to my car(94 ser) so far. i'm not sweating the lights, but my exhaust, header, and CAI have to come out and be cleared by a "state smog referee". so now i have to take my car back to my mechanic and put everything back on to stock... of course after i get everything cleared it's all going right back on. 

just wanted to give a heads up to all my fellow nissan enthusiasts out there... be careful driving! especially at night! the cops are out there, ready, waiting, and will give out ridiculous tickets. 

sorry, just had to vent...


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

good looking out


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Did they take pics of your car and engine compartment? I was nailed for no front fukn plate then ended up getting sent to referee for some other stuff, the officer was cool but warned me if I took off the parts to clear the ref and was caught with them back on again (they took pics for evidence) they could up my charges and I *could* do time  I am looking into what he said, to see if it is acurate, but with all the "ani racer legislation lately, including the new San Diego one that allows the police to sieze any cars caugh street racing, I am inclined to believe him


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

living in CA keeps getting better and better ..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

where and what were the circumstances of you guys getting pulled over? I thought an exhaust was a legal modification as long as you keep the emissions equpiment in place?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

actually, its not just San Diego, that was new legislation BS introduced for the state of CA, anyone caught racing, or deemed to be racing can have their car impounded for 30 days, its getting ridiculous at this point though


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

JustMe- no he didn't take pics of my engine. did the referee just look at your car, or did they run a smog test also? what was the other stuff you got written up for? did it cost anything?

James- i got my first ticket in the walnut/industry area. i got the second one last night in pasadena. i also thought my exhaust was legal because it's the Greddy cat-back...

i am considering leaving my sentra stock, but who am i kidding? i'll just drive it when i go to willowsprings and other track events.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

that is pretty gay, my car smogged with header, wai, and exaust, so they can't tell me shiet


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

crap guys this sucks. the only problem i have is my front license plate gone, which i reported stolen. i have stock lights back on and yellow bulbs front and back. although i remain with my clear sidemarkers.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

wasu831 - I have not gone yet...they have shitty hours which make it almost impossible to get there because of work, so i have to wait for the boss to get back in town to get time off to go. I only got the ticket a few days ago but I will post when I find out more.

I was originally pulled over for no front plate (the bracket broke ) A second officer pulled up and did a vechicle check right there nailed me intake and adjustable blow off valve. I got this nifty ticket that says I can't drive my car till I get it inspected and that this is NOT a fix it ticket that can just be signed off  I am hoping the ref just looks at my car see's it's stock again and lets me go. They took pics of my car touse as evidence is court to the mods I had... I'll post more when I know more


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

I got pulled over for blowing past an undercover, right next to my house, cleaned my K&N and went for a little drive, it was like 7 in the morning. fucking ass hole cop was all how fast were you going, i was all under the speed limit. then he was asking me about my exhaust and how its illegal, i said no it is street legal by stillen bla bla bla. cops in irvine can suck my dick! no ticket oh yeah since i'm a teen he automatically assumed i was smoking weed at 7 in the morning and that i was stoned. damn cops!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

geez that hella bites !! sorry to hear that wasu

it time to put my silencer on and get some chrome corner bulbs now..

great state of california.. 

you know who i kinda blame for this?

the morons out there that have no experience in driving/racing thinkin they all bad ass and gettin themselves or opponent or both killed.

thanks for the look out wasu. much appreciated !


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

dont be discuraged from modding your car, just make sure the mods are legal. i usually check http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/calaw.html and make sure im good. ive got a pr cai and i got a aem carb sticker for it. its not illegal to modify your car at all, you just need to make sure youre not breaking any laws doing it. if you change your exhaust there are places that can measure the sound in decibles and give you a certificate saying it is below 95db.

a little advice, be cool to cops unless they start being dicks. at that point dont let them look under your hood, they legally cant. if they say they can, get out of the car and let him pop open your hood, they most likely wont(happend to me twice). just cause they are cops doesnt mean they know the law.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

deception how you get the carb sticker from the aem?

and all the other stuff?


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i got the aem sticker from a friend who has one of their intakes, he contacted aem and told them the print came off his sticker when the dealership washed his engine compartment (it happend to the sticker from my sisters iceman, so it can happen). aem will make you send in a copy of your receipt, but iceman wont.

as for the exhaust, my friend is the one who got a certificate, i think i remember him getting it from a state referee early this year after he got a ticket for it being too loud. hes been pulled over twice more and made one cop look stupid in court because he wouldnt accept the certificate (could have got it signed off by another officer but my friend wanted to be a dick).


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

deception se-r said:


> *as for the exhaust, my friend is the one who got a certificate, i think i remember him getting it from a state referee early this year after he got a ticket for it being too loud. hes been pulled over twice more and made one cop look stupid in court because he wouldnt accept the certificate (could have got it signed off by another officer but my friend wanted to be a dick). *


hehe


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

heres something i found on the exhaust measuring.

http://www.sammemmolo.com/calif exhaust noise 1420.htm


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah...cops sucks ass big time. I've already got pulled over 3 times in my B13 and followed home numerous times. In my B15, I've been tailed like 5 times, but not pulled over yet.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i forget how much, but there is only a certain distance (pretty sure less than a mile in the city) they can follow you before they cant pull you over any more unless you did something to make them follow you in the first place, like roll through a stop.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Ive been followed numerous times by LA. County Sheriffs and El Monte P.D., i got pulled over last week for my hyperwhite windshield washer lights. The cop told me they were trying to get rid of them. He only saw them cause i had them powered by the turn signal and we were both making left turns, he busted a bitch and pulled me over. I disconnected them and he signed the back of my ticket a few days ago. 

Turns out he goes into the same starbucks i work at.

But yes, street racing laws are getting stricter.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Take a look around here, It covers all states.
www.mit.edu/~jfc/laws.html


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Blue Rear turn signals??? was it the Fashion Police...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey deception...

mind if u hook me up with the stickers and all that other stuff?

hehe...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

myoung said:


> *Blue Rear turn signals??? was it the Fashion Police... *


lol. Things that are easily visible for them, of course they're going to pull you over. Tinted windows are a lot more common, so they usually won't pull you over for that, but if you're speeding at all or driving recklessly, they sure will. 

I have my classical CD ready to go if I get pulled over...


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

just to let everyone know... going on with my string of bad luck, i hit a benz that jumped a red light! so in one month alone, 2 tickets and an accident(not my fault). my classic may be a total loss... supposedly if the cost to fix the damage is more than the worth of the car, i'm assed out. no more sentra for me... hopefully i can get out of all the fix it tickets!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Get the benz guy to buy you one... or a bmw. 

More than likely, they'll deem the damage cost more than the cost of the car. Anything older than 5 years, it's pretty easy to slap a totalled sticker on it, especially a Sentra.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

a benz or bmw is nice, but i luv my nissan!

since the accident wasn't my fault, i'm DEMANDING to keep my baby! maybe throw in a carbon fiber hood too!!!! HAHAHA!


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

Just as a heads up, San Diego recently passed a new addition to VC23109. The second time you're caught racing, they seize your car and sell it off, no excuses.

Take it to the track people.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

FYI...my B13 was broken into last night and the cops were talking about a string of recent break-ins mainly focusing on Nissans and their registration papers. Be very careful if you park outside, cuz they broke into my B13 and I parked it in my driveway.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

sounds like what happened to my car about a year ago. sorry to hear that walter. what did they take?


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

holy shit dude! i had my window broken but nothing stolen, and just renewed my tags. I went looking for my registration and it wasnt there. I dont think they took mine becuase i found one inside the house. I think i had two reg papers tho not sure. oh man i wonder... what should i do?


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Do you guys know anything about engine swapping laws? Since I heard about the new law involving the impound (for 1st offense) and possession (for 2nd offense), I've become increasingly more interested in local laws. 

So far, I've been pulled over once for my exhaust. As far as exhaust systems go, it's fully legal to modify them. However, there are laws governing what types of modifications. For example, no car is allowed a bypass valve for the exhaust, cannot be above 95 decibals (for cars 6,000 lbs and under), etc. 

Someone already posted a link for it, but here's a more refined search: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/calawquery?codesection=veh&codebody=&hits=20 - Check out that URL and look up all the various laws. Useful information. A lot of times Cops will take advantage of the "average" citizens ignorance and push things past them. Like the engine search, for instance. Arming yourself with the knowledge helps you remain legal, and fend off potential harassment/tickets. From my experience, Cops back off if you show some healthy backbone and knowledge of the subject.

Also..for the intake stuff, and parts in general...it is stated that no company is allowed to sell, install or modify parts/engine/etc. if the previously mentioned laws would be violated. Meaning, if a company sells you a part, that's legal, or installs a part, that's legal, it's legal. - In actuallity, it might be illegal (like my exhaust), but if you have all the proper paperwork, etc., the issue/matter will be taken back to the company that sold and/or installed the part. 

That was my understanding of the laws as I read them. Check it out for yourself. Peace.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Hmm. I was going over another section outlining the laws concerning mufflers and such..and found an interesting tid bit. Problem is..it seems to contradict the section on Exhaust Systems. Specifically the decibal level permitted:

(1) Any such vehicle manufactured before January 1,
1973 ............................................ 92 dbA

(2) Any such vehicle manufactured on or after
January 1, 1973, and before January 1, 1975 ..... 88 dbA

(3) Any such vehicle manufactured on or after
January 1, 1975, and before January 1, 1986 ..... 86 dbA

(4) Any such vehicle manufactured on or after
January 1, 1986 ................................. 82 dbA

Link: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=veh&group=38001-39000&file=38365-38380

Not sure what to..say about that. I have a friend who's a lawyer, so perhaps I'll ask her about that. As far as the lights go..it's pretty forward/direct about the laws:

--------
VEHICLE CODE 
SECTION 38335-38345 
--------
38335. When operated from one-half hour after sunset to one-half
hour before sunrise, each motor vehicle shall be equipped with at
least one lighted white headlamp directed toward the front of the
vehicle. Such lamp shall be of an intensity sufficient to reveal
persons and vehicles at a distance of at least 200 feet.
--------
38345. When operated from one-half hour after sunset to one-half
hour before sunrise, each motor vehicle which is not in combination
with any other vehicle shall be equipped with at least one lighted
red taillamp which shall be clearly visible from the rear.
(a) Every such vehicle or vehicles at the end of a combination of
vehicles shall be equipped with one lighted red taillamp when
operated from one-half hour after sunset to one-half hour before
sunrise.

Here's the actual link: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=veh&group=38001-39000&file=38335-38345

Hope that helps some. Seems rather confusing to me. Especially the lighting part. While it does state, specifically, one red and one white light, it only says that a car requires ONE tail/head light. Why, then, are cops able to cite people for a burnt out light? I supose there are more laws..and more semantics. Only way I can see to explain it.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

One more thing..I think. The direct quote from VEHICLE CODE 
SECTION 27150-27159:

"Exhaust systems installed on motor vehicles, other than motorcycles, with a manufacturer's gross vehicle weight rating of less than 6,000 pounds comply with Sections 27150 and 27151 if they emit no more than 95 dbA when tested in accordance with Society of Automotive Engineers Standard J1169 May 1998."


Link: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=veh&group=27001-28000&file=27150-27159


So..in short, it looks like it says, "If you install exhaust on a car, rated under 6,000 lbs, and emit no more than 95 dbA when tested with the blah blah, it's legal." Now..I guess I should look up all the other sections and standards it is required to comply with.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

You could reasonably fight that in court, thats a loophole in the law. Of course the state could turn around and specify that the more stricter of the two laws is the one that applies. federal law overrides state law, always remember that, but if both guidelines are state law, the stricter state law overrides the more lax law in most cases.

As for illegal lighting, this is easy, you can operate your illegal lighting on any private property, or parked. you can drive through parking lots with your lighting on, you can sit in your parked car with the lighting on, cops cant ticket you in either of these situations. Lighting laws are also bypassed on city sanctioned cruise nights, if your city hosts a weekly cruise night you can pretty much do or drive whatever you want on the roads designated.



> dont be discuraged from modding your car, just make sure the mods are legal. i usually check http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/calaw.html and make sure im good. ive got a pr cai and i got a aem carb sticker for it. its not illegal to modify your car at all, you just need to make sure youre not breaking any laws doing it. if you change your exhaust there are places that can measure the sound in decibles and give you a certificate saying it is below 95db.
> 
> a little advice, be cool to cops unless they start being dicks. at that point dont let them look under your hood, they legally cant. if they say they can, get out of the car and let him pop open your hood, they most likely wont(happend to me twice). just cause they are cops doesnt mean they know the law.


Theres 2 problems with this. One, if you are pulled over by a cop who has a smog technician doing a ride along (which happens on a lot of roads used for cruising), he can legally force you to pop your hood. If there is no smog tech present and he asks you to pop your hood, you can legally refuse, and not be penalized for it, however he can then force you out of your car, and pop the hood OR trunk himself, so if you have something under the hood or in the trunk you dont want the cops to know about, you would be wise to disconnect the cables on the levers to do this, and keep the tool neccessary to reconnect the cables in your glove compartment.

While you are likely to NEVER get caught, throwing a carb approval sticker on a non carb approved device is fraudulent. If you do this be prepared to take that small chance that you get popped for it.

Heres how I solved ALL of my California smog laws:

I bought my sentra while i was stationed in texas, obviously non california cars are not equipped with california smog devices. So therefore when i moved back to california, I would instantly fail a california smog test. Heres the catch though. My car is plated and tagged for texas. If you register your car in another state, and have the plates changed over, the smog laws for that state apply to you, and not the state you test in. So, my car only has to pass a federal emissions smog test to clear for registration. Anyone can do this semi-legally if they have a relative who lives out of state. All you do is notify the DMV when your next registration date comes up, that you now spend 51% of your time or more in the state you are planning to register under. Dont tell them you spend TOO much time in that state or they will force you to smog there as well. You will have to provide them with a mailing address in that state, and possibly some sort of mail sent to you at that address to verify you are indeed at that residence. I made a lot of friends while I was in texas, I have my registration mailed to a friends house there, he forwards the paperwork to me in california, I fill it out, and mail it back to him, and he then sends it out to the DMV for me. The DMV then mails my tags to him, and he remails them out to me in california, and everything is hunkey dorey. Make sure you do this with someone you trust implicitly however. You dont want to be mailing private vehicle information to someone youre on sketchy terms with.

With my texas plates and tags in place, when i go to smog all i have to pass is texas emissions standards which are only federal. If a cop pulls you over for having out of state registration and plates all you have to do is tell him you travel on business between the two states frequently, and they cant force you to change your tags and plates to california. It's worked so far, cops dont even question it, it would take a shitload of paperwork and possibly even multiple state surveillance to prove you are lying, and they have better things to do with state funds.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

87blumr2 said:


> *holy shit dude! i had my window broken but nothing stolen, and just renewed my tags. I went looking for my registration and it wasnt there. I dont think they took mine becuase i found one inside the house. I think i had two reg papers tho not sure. oh man i wonder... what should i do? *


Hey man. whats up? sorry to hear about the break in. I guess you can go to the DMV for a new one and explain the situation about ur break in.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *Hey man. whats up? sorry to hear about the break in. I guess you can go to the DMV for a new one and explain the situation about ur break in. *


Yeah, if you have 5 hours to lose..


----------

